# Dora podřimovala a Brehm prozpěvuje si polohlasem hrál



## Odriski

Dobrý Den!

Čtu román <Utek do budina> napsán češtinou, v knize je věta:
*"Dora podřimovala nad jakousi knihou a Brehm prozpěvuje si polohlasem **hrál **o poschodí výše v kulečník."*

V ní pro "*hrál*" není předmět nebo spojka "i" nebo "a", a zdá se mi, že ona nemají paralelní vztah...

Tak, je něco špatného v této větě?

Děkuju!

Odriski


----------



## bibax

Je to souvětí souřadné se spojkou "a".

Dora podřimovala a Brehm prozpěvuje si polohlasem hrál v kulečník.

Dora was snoozing and Brehm singing in a low voice was playing the billiards.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Odriski,

hned k Vašemu položenému dotazu, ano:

Otázku si kladete, pokládáte zcela oprávněně, neboť tomu nerozumím ani já sám )! Spojka "a" vyjadřuje v češtině tzv. poměr slučovací, ten je zde zachován, ano. Ale v češtině může býti ve větě jenom jedno plnovýznamové sloveso. Druhá věta je tedy syntakticky (tzn. slovosled, syntax) zcela špatně. Jak správně říkáte, Odriski, něco zde evidentně nesouhlasí, nehraje. Osobně se domnívám, že by zde měla býti za a) čárka (,), nebo dokonce za b) tečka (.). V případě druhém by pak měla začínat uvozená věta velkým písmenem.

Analýza, rozbor věty:

Tyto tři následující segmenty, části nelze od sebe oddělit, musí býti vždy uvedeny spolu, jedná se totiž o vazby, ano:

a1) Prozpěvovat si (jak?) - _Brehm prozpěvuje si polohlasem_...
a2) Otázka: Kde? (tj. lokace, místo) => ..._o poschodí výše_...
a3) hrát co/kde/s kým - "_hrát kulečník"_

Tedy, větu bych poskládal, složil dohromady asi takto: 
a) *Dora *podřimoval*a* (=> tzn. již usínal*a*;zavíraly se jí oči) nad jakousi knihou a *Brehm *prozpěvuje si polohlasem o poschodí výše, (kde) *hrál *kulečník. 
b) *Dora *podřimoval*a* (=> tzn. již usínal*a*;zavíraly se jí oči) nad jakousi knihou a *Brehm *prozpěvuje si, o poschodí výše, (kde) *hrál *kulečník, polohlasem. => Zde se jedná o tzv. vsuvku. 

S přátelským pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Předmětná věta je zcela v pořádku.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Bibaxi,

nevedu diskuzi nad tím, co jsem výše napsal... Tak, jak byla věta uvedena, prezentována tazatelem, je syntakticky bezesporu "*špatně*"! A to jsem se raději vůbec nezmiňoval o předložce "v"! 

S pozdravem, 
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

> Dora podřimovala nad jakousi knihou a Brehm prozpěvuje si polohlasem hrál o poschodí výše v kulečník.


Tato věta je dokonale srozumitelná, bez jediné chyby. Ostatně podezřívat Vladislava Vančuru z neznalosti češtiny je mírně řečeno troufalé.

Co se interpunkce týče, snad je možné napsat i:

Dora podřimovala nad jakousi knihou a Brehm*,* prozpěvuje si polohlasem*,* hrál o poschodí výše v kulečník.

Pravidlo zní: *nerozvitá nebo nepříliš rozvitá těsná vazba přechodníková se čárkami neodděluje*. Rozdíl mezi "nepříliš rozvitý" a "rozvitý" je ovšem subjektivní.

Vazba _"hráti v šachy, v karty, v kulečník, v kostky, ve vrhcáby, apod."_ je dnes již poněkud archaická, netřeba ji však zatracovati.


----------



## Odriski

bibax said:


> Tato věta je dokonale srozumitelná, bez jediné chyby. Ostatně podezřívat Vladislava Vančuru z neznalosti češtiny je mírně řečeno troufalé.
> 
> Co se interpunkce týče, snad je možné napsat i:
> 
> Dora podřimovala nad jakousi knihou a Brehm*,* prozpěvuje si polohlasem*,* hrál o poschodí výše v kulečník.
> 
> Pravidlo zní: *nerozvitá nebo nepříliš rozvitá těsná vazba přechodníková se čárkami neodděluje*. Rozdíl mezi "nepříliš rozvitý" a "rozvitý" je ovšem subjektivní.
> 
> Vazba _"hráti v šachy, v karty, v kulečník, v kostky, ve vrhcáby, apod."_ je dnes již poněkud archaická, netřeba ji však zatracovati.



Děkuji Vám, Bohemose a Bibaxe. Bibaxe, máte-li na mysli, že 2 čárky(,) můžou být vynechán v této větě "Dora podřimovala nad jakousi knihou Brehm, prozpěvuje si polohlasem, hrál o poschodí výe v kulečník."?


----------



## bibax

Ano, ty 2 čárky mohou být vynechány, neboť vsunutý výraz (inserted expression: "zpívaje si polohlasem") je málo rozvitý.

V angličtině by to bylo asi takto:

Brehm(,) singing in low voice/sotto voce(,) was playing the billiards.

Maybe you did not realize that the verbal form "prozpěvuje si" is a present transgressive (masc. singular). Similarly:

Dora(,) sedíc na pohovce(,) dřímala nad knihou. = _Dora, sitting on the sofa, was dozing above a book._


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Bibaxi,

a) právě ona absence interpunkce činí onu větu nesrozumitelnou, syntakticky jasně problematickou, alespoň z dnešního pohledu. Význam interpunkce je tedy zcela zásadní, nezpochybnitelný, ale záleží na každém z nás/vás...  

b) Co se týče této vazby, "*hrát v ...*", je - z historického pohledu - správná, ano, přiznávám se avšak bez mučení, že jsem ji neznal, ale jak nyní čtu, tak i dnes se zdá býti v určité podobě "ještě produktivní" (např. literatura). Posun je u ní značný, patrný. Osobně ji aktivně neužívám, takže se omlouvám. 

Více viz:
http://is.muni.cz/th/52992/ff_m/Diplomova_prace.pdf

S poděkováním, 
Bohemos


----------

